# Bellator 53 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here MMA fans if you like picking fights and competing against other forum members. The Bellator event takes place on October 8th, and that is when your picks will be due by the time the fights start at 7 PM Eastern. Since hixxy signed up he'll be defending this limbamade belt:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 53, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose, and send them to me in a private message:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> * Luis Santos vs. Ben Saunders
> * Chris Lozano vs. Douglas Lima
> * Kenny Foster vs. Ronnie Mann
> * Josh Burns vs. Thiago Santos
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2)
> 
> * Darryl Cobb vs. Giva Santana
> * A.J. Matthews vs. Rudy Bears
> * Raphael Davis vs. Myron Dennis
> * Emanuel Brooks vs. Greg Scott





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

Main Event

*hixxy *(4-0) vs *beezer* (1-0)

Main Card

*Rauno *(1-3) vs *pipe *(0-0-1)
*kantowrestler * (0-2-1) vs *Bknmax * (0-3)
*dudeabides* (3-1) vs *St.Paul Guy * (1-2)
*UFC_OWNS* (3-1) vs *SmackyBear * (2-1)
*
Members signed up:

SmackyBear
UFC_OWNS
St.Paul Guy
Rauno 
pipe 
kantowrestler 
Bknmax 
beezer 
hixxy
dudeabides
*


----------



## hixxy

Im in mate, first title defence!


----------



## beezer

Sign me up, I want that belt!


----------



## Bknmax

ill give it another try


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm in for the win this time!


----------



## pipe

Im in


----------



## Rauno

Sign me up.


----------



## kantowrestler

I hope I can actually pull off a win this time. Two losses and a draw is nothing to brag about. Can Strikeforce records transfer here once Zuffa shuts it down in February next year?


----------



## Rauno

kantowrestler said:


> I hope I can actually pull off a win this time. Two losses and a draw is nothing to brag about. Can Strikeforce records transfer here once Zuffa shuts it down in February next year?


Nope. Strikeforce, Bellator and UFC Pick Em's are all different with their own records.


----------



## kantowrestler

So it's not like regular MMA where a record is a record is a record?


----------



## Rauno

kantowrestler said:


> So it's not like regular MMA where a record is a record is a record?


Nope. It has it's pros and cons.


----------



## hixxy

I presume this pick em is not taking place as the event is tonight and there are no match ups? And also isnt Thiago Santos v Josh Burns on the main card instead of Darryl Cobb v Giva Santana?


----------



## dudeabides

The matchups are listed on the front page, all 3 of them and I updated the fight card there too. Anybody who needs to send picks again, feel free to do it.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Hope I'm not too late. If there is an odd number I'll sit out.


----------



## dudeabides

You can play, that dudeabides guy was waiting for an opponent :fight02:


----------



## beezer

Title shot, hell yeah!

Picks on their way, what happened to the Santana fight?


----------



## Rauno

I thought i sent my picks, turns out they were for 52.. Sending mine in 5 mins.


----------



## hixxy

Picks are in. Let me know when yours are in beezer and ill swap picks with you.


----------



## dudeabides

We had one more sign up send his picks via off the forum email (guess who) and if one more person can sign up before the fights start in a few hours they will take him on. If not he'll be an alternate in case someone forgets to send picks.


----------



## beezer

hixxy said:


> Picks are in. Let me know when yours are in beezer and ill swap picks with you.


They're in but I can't PM you due to post count :/

Hook me up with an email or maybe dudeabides can forward them please?

Cheers


----------



## kantowrestler

This should all look pretty good.


----------



## SmackyBear

I'll sign up if there's still an odd number. I hadn't really been paying attention to the card, but might as well give it a whirl so everyone who signed up gets a match.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, I was left out like that before. It was frustrating cause I'd sent in my picks and everything. Now I have two losses and a draw.


----------



## dudeabides

SmackyBear said:


> I'll sign up if there's still an odd number. I hadn't really been paying attention to the card, but might as well give it a whirl so everyone who signed up gets a match.


Thanks, will put you on the card vs UFC_OWNS. Still 2 1/2 hours to get the picks in.


----------



## Rauno

SmackyBear said:


> I'll sign up if there's still an odd number. I hadn't really been paying attention to the card, but might as well give it a whirl so everyone who signed up gets a match.


There's always a possibility that someone doesn't send their picks.


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 53 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Nogueira SUB 1
> Rickels SUB 2
> Dennis KO 2
> Matthews UD
> Santana SUB 1
> Brooks TKO 2
> T. Santos SUB 1
> Mann SUB 1
> Lima KO 2
> Saunders SUB 3



*The Matchups

Main Event*
*
hixxy (4-1) vs beezer (2-0)
Fight won by beezer 102 to 76! 
*

Here is your belt sorry that you have to be a paid member to save it in your sig but it's yours just the same, congratulations and see you next week if you want to defend it:








​

*
Main Card

Rauno (1-4) vs pipe (1-0-1)
Fight won by pipe 79 to 72! 

kantowrestler  (0-3-1) vs Bknmax  (1-3)
Fight won by Bknmax 95 to 93!!! 

dudeabides (3-2) vs St.Paul Guy  (2-2)
Fight won by St.Paul Guy 92 to 53! 

UFC_OWNS (3-2) vs SmackyBear  (3-1)
Fight won by SmackyBear 86 to 69! 
*​ 


Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was our new champ, beezer with 102! I'll make another thread for next week's Bellator 54 (not competing with UFC this time) if anybody wants to sign up.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

hixxy


> Levi Avera vs. David Rickels - Rickels SUB 2 *24*
> 
> Chris Lozano vs. Douglas Lima - Lima SUB 3 *15*
> 
> Kenny Foster vs. Ronnie Mann - Mann UD *14*
> 
> Luis Santos vs. Ben Saunders - L. Santos UD
> 
> Thiago Santos vs. Josh Burns - T. Santos KO 2 *12*
> 
> Emanuel Brooks vs. Greg Scott - Brooks SUB 1 *11*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 76 pts.*


beezer


> * Giva Santana vs. Darryl Cobb
> Santana submission round 1 *24*
> 
> * Kenny Foster vs. Ronnie Mann
> Mann submission round 2 *20*
> 
> * Josh Burns vs. Thiago Santos
> Santos TKO round 2 *14*
> 
> * Luis Santos vs. Ben Saunders
> Saunders unanimous decision *13*
> 
> * Chris Lozano vs. Douglas Lima
> Lima split decision *12*
> 
> * A.J. Matthews vs. Rudy Bears
> Matthews unanimous decision *19*
> *Total 6 of 6 for 102 pts.*


Rauno


> Saunders-dec-ud *16*
> Lozano-dec-ud
> Mann-sub-2nd *19*
> Santos-sub-1st *21*
> Bears-dec-ud
> Rickels-sub-1st *16*
> *Total 4 otf 6 for 72 pts.*


pipe


> * Giva Santana - Sub - Rnd 1 *24*
> * Luiz Nogueira - UD *15*
> * Ronnie Mann - UD *14*
> * Rudy Bears - Tko - Rnd 1
> * Ben Saunders - Tko - Rnd 2 *12*
> * Douglas Lima - sub - Rnd 2 *14*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 79 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Ben Saunders/TKO/Round 3 *19*
> Douglas Lima/Submission/Round 1 *15*
> Giva Santana/Submission/Round 1 *22*
> Ronnie Mann/Submission/Round 1 *21*
> Rudy Bears/Submission/Round 1
> David Rickels/Submission/Round 1 *16*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 93 pts.*


Bknmax


> Ronnie Mann,Decision (unanimous) *16*
> Giva Santana,Submission,Round 1 *23*
> Ben Saunders,Decision (unanimous) *14*
> Douglas Lima,Submission ,Round 2 *16*
> Myron Dennis,Decision (unanimous) *12*
> Emanuel Brooks,Submission ,Round 2 *14*
> *Total 6 of 6 for 95 pts.*


dudeabides


> L. Santos TKO 2
> Santana SUB 1 *23*
> T. Santos TKO 1 *17*
> Mann UD *13*
> Lozano UD
> Bears SUB 3
> *Total 3 of 6 for 53 pts.*


St.Paul Guy


> Ben Saunders via R2 TKO *16*
> Chris Lozano via UD
> Ronnie Mann via UD *14*
> Thiago Santos via R1 TKO *16*
> 
> Giva Santana via R1 Sub *20*
> Myron Dennis via R1 TKO *16*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 92 pts.*


UFC_OWNS


> Rickels UD *16*
> A.J Mathews TKO 1 *15*
> Giva Santana Sub 1 *22*
> L Santos UD
> Chris Lozano UD
> Ronnie Mann Sub 3 *16*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 69 pts.*


SmackyBear


> Giva Santana, Sub, round 1 *24*
> 
> Thiago Santos, T/KO, round 1 *18*
> 
> Ronnie Mann, Sub, round 3 *19*
> 
> Douglas Lima, UD *13*
> 
> Ben Saunders, UD *12*
> 
> Rudy Bears, Sub, round 2
> *Total 5 of 6 for 86 pts.*



Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. hixxy (4-1) 315 pts. 
2. SmackyBear (3-1) 309 pts.
3. limba (3-1) 304 pts.
4. UFC_OWNS (3-2) 357 pts.
5. dudeabides (3-2) 350 pts.
6. beezer (2-0) 182 pts. (CHAMP)
7. Thelegend (2-1) 218 pts.
8. St.Paul Guy (2-2) 250 pts.
9. pipe (1-0-1) 132 pts.
10. Killstarz (1-2) 167 pts.
11. Bknmax (1-3) 282 pts.
12. Rauno (1-4) 284 pts.
13. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
14. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
15. G_Land (0-2) 132 pts.
16. kantowrestler (0-3-1) 227 pts.


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i think smackbear should get the next fight with beezer, but if he doesnt sign up i would like it or a fight with hixxy/dudeabides


----------



## hixxy

No excuses whatsoever, great fight beezer, you destroyed me.


----------



## kantowrestler

Again? Can I at all catch a break? This is starting to get rediculous!


----------



## hixxy

Dudes i got 5 out of 6 right, and scored 76. Still got knocked out though


----------



## kantowrestler

Well that's the breaks of life.


----------



## beezer

dudeabides said:


> Here is your belt sorry that you have to be a paid member to save it in your sig but it's yours just the same, congratulations and see you next week if you want to defend it:


Cheers, I guess this is as good a reason I'll ever get for signing up 

Nice fight hixxy! You were unlucky with your extra points, thought it would come down to the Saunders fight really.

I see people are calling me out already... bring it on!


----------



## kantowrestler

Do I detect a sense of Chael Sonnen humor in here? This is going to be interesting. Anyways I think someone else should get a shot.


----------

